# HCC Coder



## Ltarpeh (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello,  does anyone work for CSI companies. I really would love an opportunity with them. Please let me know if they are hiring or how I can get connected to them. I have emailed my resume several times, but no call back. Thanks so much LaToya


----------



## kohinoor23 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Hcc*

I have been with CSI for almost an year. Contact Amanda Fincher - afincher@thecsicompanies.com. 

Good Luck


----------



## Ltarpeh (Jun 28, 2016)

kohinoor23 said:


> I have been with CSI for almost an year. Contact Amanda Fincher - afincher@thecsicompanies.com.
> 
> Good Luck



That is the person I have emailed my resume to before and no luck.


----------



## nevelyn_m@yahoo.com (Jul 3, 2016)

*Hi Yes I work for CSI for a Year*

Yes I work for CSI for a year and I also contacted Amanda ... she is pretty hard to get a hold keep trying she will get to you if they still are in need ..


----------



## nevelyn_m@yahoo.com (Jul 3, 2016)

*I work at CSI*

I work at CSI .. has anyone contacted you ? 





Ltarpeh said:


> Hello,  does anyone work for CSI companies. I really would love an opportunity with them. Please let me know if they are hiring or how I can get connected to them. I have emailed my resume several times, but no call back. Thanks so much LaToya


----------



## Ltarpeh (Jul 4, 2016)

No, no one has contacted me yet.


----------



## wpearson (Jul 5, 2016)

*Me too!*

I have also emailed my resume to her in response to several postings and I have gotten no response as well.


----------

